# low wattage heater for 5 g tank?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Is there an adjustable heater for this size tank that uses a low wattage ? My apartment is old, thus it has a shortage of outlets to plug stuff into. I have to be very careful about the total load I plug in. So far, the air pumps and lighting I have do not use much juice and I'm getting one of those super low watt pumps, with the adapter. But the only heater I've seen that has a lower power usage seems to be preset at 78 degrees, and not adjustable. I'd prefer to be able to set it for 24 or 26 degrees at most.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, a 78F preset is 25C, so it would technically fit your requirements.

In any case, I believe adjustable temperature heaters go down to 25W, which would be fine for your aquarium. In the summer, you probably wouldn't even need to use it.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*lowW heater*

Hi 
Betta Breeders Canada has a mini heater by Hydor that is for 2-5gal tanks.
It has a set temp. 2 gal tanks will increase temp by 5 deg and a 5 gal by 4deg.
It is a 7.5 W heater.
Let me know if you are interested. Check it out at bettabreederscanada.com
Just click on the Betta store.
Hope that helps.
Catherine


----------



## hornell (Oct 27, 2011)

bettasandbeads said:


> Hi
> Betta Breeders Canada has a mini heater by Hydor that is for 2-5gal tanks.
> It has a set temp. 2 gal tanks will increase temp by 5 deg and a 5 gal by 4deg.
> It is a 7.5 W heater.
> ...


They have a 5-10 gal version as well that is 15 W. I use one in my fluval edge and it seems to keep things between 76 and 78 all the time.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

like this


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you all.. DB, I grew up with the Imperial system, and even though I've gotten used to Celsius, I still think in Fahrenheit.. so the 24 degrees I was thinking of was F, not C.. but it's ok, because I realized, after thinking about it for awhile, that the heater is only going to be on at night, mostly, once the tank gets to the desired temp, and only while these cool days and nights continue. Come summer, you're right, I won't need it at all, and for now, I think it mainly will be on only at night, when it's cooler. I can of course shut the balcony door, but then it gets too hot and stuffy in here. I prefer to leave it open almost year 'round. This is the first year for aquariums, so I may have to modify my habits to preserve the temps in my tanks at safe levels. 

Bettasandbeads, I did also consider the little Hydor heaters, but decided in the end to go with a 25 W model, which will be useful later on in other tanks I have that are larger than 5G. Many thanks for the info, it did help clarify my thoughts. Sometimes I think I think too much ! .


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

petsmart: 5 gal heater - 10$


----------

